# Twinstar 1200SP on a UNS 120U



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Local guys talked me into getting a UNS 120U, which is 24” high. I just ordered it today. I really want to get the Twinstar 1200SP, but I’m worried that it won’t have enough PAR. What are your thoughts, advice and opinions?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

So, decided against the 120s. Personally I like the 120U  
Now, as for the Twinstar, unfortunately I have now knowledge. @jeffkrol should be able to offer some good information to help with your decision.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshism said:


> Local guys talked me into getting a UNS 120U, which is 24” high. I just ordered it today. I really want to get the Twinstar 1200SP, but I’m worried that it won’t have enough PAR. What are your thoughts, advice and opinions?


At $430 part of your answer is there.. it better.. 
to be honest, at that price point "I'd" lean more towards 2 AI Prime freshwater..

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/
Rough idea of a comparison
Alternate to the twinstar is the weaker Chihiros. Need 2.. opps think they aren't long enough.. so ..
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...rds=beamswork&qid=1556604850&s=gateway&sr=8-3
2 @ 48"..



There are others but it depends on what "form" you like or overall color tone/spectrum.. i.e Fluval ver2


you want "money is no object lighting 2 Radion xr15 gen4 freshwater (when all is said and done.. $1300-ish) or an Orphek 
or 2 uns titans..

@ 115 gallons "great" LED light isn't cheap..


> 47.24 x 23.62 x 23.62 - 114.58 Gallons



OH I know this is more "saltwater" but it has some possibilities for freshwater if you like the more "crisp blue white" look..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L5LHWNW/ref=sspa_dk_hqp_detail_aax_0?psc=1
2 for $200....

Last but not least:
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-freshwater-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html

Need a list of your need/wants.. and why..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

They do make a 120cm Chihiros wrgb but they're not available on amazon... still probably need 2 for 24" height 24" depth...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> They do make a 120cm Chihiros wrgb but they're not available on amazon... still probably need 2 for 24" height 24" depth...


AFAICT 120 diodes but oly 60cm long.. (24").
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...VEFYNCh2y7wz7EAkYASABEgKp-fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

OK.. FOUND the real 120cm..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...VEFYNCh2y7wz7EAkYBCABEgLExvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> AFAICT 120 diodes but oly 60cm long.. (24").
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...VEFYNCh2y7wz7EAkYASABEgKp-fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> OK.. FOUND the real 120cm..
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...VEFYNCh2y7wz7EAkYBCABEgLExvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


I meant the twinstar knockoff version~ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...t-Light-With-4-Channel-Magic/32932875938.html

they make your first one in 120cm also! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...t-Grow-Light-Lid-Or-Hang-Fix/32999394409.html


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> I meant the twinstar knockoff version~ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...t-Light-With-4-Channel-Magic/32932875938.html
> 
> they make your first one in 120cm also! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...t-Grow-Light-Lid-Or-Hang-Fix/32999394409.html



Thanks.. see that now.. blink and things change..


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Is the Chihiros WRGB going to have enough PAR for 60cm or 48"? I read that their apps have a lot of bugs, but I don't care, because Twinstar doesn't even have any of those bells or whistles. As long as the Chihiros WRGB turns on and off, I'm happy. Plus, I could probably add a controller later.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Joshism said:


> Is the Chihiros WRGB going to have enough PAR for 60cm or 48"? I read that their apps have a lot of bugs, but I don't care, because Twinstar doesn't even have any of those bells or whistles. As long as the Chihiros WRGB turns on and off, I'm happy. Plus, I could probably add a controller later.


Just me being me, the Chihiros WRGB "may" work. And I only say that given what I know about my particular lights. The Radions I have are rated at 95 watts each. I have 2 of them and I typically run them at around 50% power. The WRGB is also rated at 95 watts, but that power is obviously spread out over the 120cm length by what appears to be a pretty decent width. Just guessing you should be able to generate over 80 par at substrate with 100 par being possible, but I suspect not likely. With my lights, the diffuser panel (available separately) does cut down on par by 25% ish. This is why I suspect you won't get over 80 par.
Jeff likely could generate much more scientific information using his software models.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshism said:


> Is the Chihiros WRGB going to have enough PAR for 60cm or 48"? I read that their apps have a lot of bugs, but I don't care, because Twinstar doesn't even have any of those bells or whistles. As long as the Chihiros WRGB turns on and off, I'm happy. Plus, I could probably add a controller later.




WRGB shouldn't be too much different:
50cm = approx 20"


----------



## cl3537 (Jan 28, 2019)

I would get two Chihiros Vivids. 130W each(same as RGB Solar) is more than enough light(even for your 24" high tank) and you can configure the spectrum which is already supposed to be close to the ADA RGB Solar. These are their flagship model with much better quality than the RGB.

Nothing is a clone of the Twinstar that is a small little company, the Chihiros lights are meant to be clones of ADA models these a clone of ADA RGB Solar.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chi...25-444a-a9d4-c38fec727646&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Well I have the impression that besides the solar rgb all the ada leds that the twinstars were basically a knockoff of use just white diodes... like the a series and then I call the rgb and rgbw twinstar knockoffs because they have diodes more like the twinstars than the ada leds and the a series is more like an ada knockoff?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

There is"stuff" everywhere...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DHL...000&pvid=5ff2a4c7-dbb1-4701-aa61-d13cf1644350

120cm is $70...


> Size:W40×D29×H5(cm)
> Volt:AC100～240V 50／60Hz
> Power:76W
> 3000～3500lm, 21,000Lx
> ...


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

With lighting it is more what you like when looking at the aquarium. Many of the lights will grow plants. I don't think Planted tank lights are looked at as hard as Reef tank lighting. There can be vast differences in LED's when you put them on and tank and start measuring Par. While a light may look strong with Human eyes the meter will show just how weak a light is. Each person sees color a little different had has different reasons why they choose one light over another. If you get a chance some time to go to a national show you get to see these lights next to each other. That to me is the best just of which light "you" should buy. Sadly hardly any LFS has these lights in stock and on a tank so you can see for yourself. Lights are perhaps the most resold piece of equipment on an aquarium. You see people cycle to lights like crazy never seaming to find a light that works for them.


----------



## cl3537 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wobblebonk said:


> Well I have the impression that besides the solar rgb all the ada leds that the twinstars were basically a knockoff of use just white diodes... like the a series and then I call the rgb and rgbw twinstar knockoffs because they have diodes more like the twinstars than the ada leds and the a series is more like an ada knockoff?


Ada Solar RGB and Chihiros Vivid is a totally different light than the others, not even comparable, different spectrum, 130 watts you do not see the different colored LEDs.

Twinstar, uses different colored LEDS not just white, you see the different colored LEDs, I have the 600s, spectrum is totally different, punchier reds with an overall red cast to the light, its 45W for 60cm and 108W at 120cm. It is much more powerful than ADA models except the A602 which is two A601s. I don't think the 1200S would be powerful enough at 30" from the substrate unless you need only Medium/Low light. The spectrum cannot be changed although I have mine running on a 3rd party dimmer.

The Chihiros WRGB has similar power to the Twinstar S Series 50W at 60cm and 95W at 120cm and a similar looking heat sink but its not the same light or an attempted copy of Twinstar spectrum and appearance is totally different. The spectrum is tuneable but it its even less powerful than the Twinstar and wouldn't be enough light unless you were okay with Medium/Low Par. 

The A series and RGB are not even options here as they are less powerful than even the WRGB.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

You repeated what I said in 10x as many words with an agressive tone... and then decided certain aspects of minutiae are whats important to show that it's not a twinstar knockoff? So the rgb vivid has a "controller" does that mean it's not a solar rgb knockoff now? What are you even talking about.

(Model. 1200SP)

LED Source : RGB-W
Color Temperature : 6700K
Lumens : 6900lm
Power : 94watts

chihiros wrgb is 6800lm 95W...
I wasn't saying they have like an exact color temp / tone match... but they're trying more for that than matching the just whites of all the non solar rgb ada models. Obviously these aren't par numbers but I would bet they're not that dissimilar.

(I also said you would probably need 2 originally... same as with the twinstar imo hard to do highlight on 48x24x24 with just 1 bar led.)


The reason I called the twinstars ada knockoffs is they originally came out copying the acrylic / fixed width rimless tank physical appearance that ada did and added the adjustable metal legs stuff later, though obviously their diode choices were wildly different from ada...


----------



## cl3537 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wobblebonk said:


> You repeated what I said in 10x as many words with an agressive tone...


Agressive tone(?), it wasn't even close to intended that way.



> twinstar knockoff


Larger companies that sell 100X more, don't typically knock off smaller little niche companies like Twinstar.

RGBW is already 3rd generation, older than Vivid and the new X series.

Check your specs on Chihiros.cn site, don't rely on sellers as the specs from them are all over the place.

The Canadian Distributor for Chihiros is a friend of mine, I got my information from him, he suggested for a 4ft or 6ft two RGB Vivids, with enough power for just about any tank and a built in controller(no need for the commander).

I'm done in this thread, not sure what your motivation is but I have no interest in arguing with you, you seem so invested in your opinion I'll let you take it from here.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The AI Prime will never color a tank like a Twinstar 1200SP. Buy the Twinstar and be happy.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Their site shows 135W still 6800lm, but I think you're overestimating the sales #s of ada led fixtures... I think even the original rgb is more of a knockoff of twinstars than ada fixtures, though those ones are dimmer.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

cl3537 said:


> The Canadian Distributor for Chihiros is a friend of mine, I got my information from him, he suggested for a 4ft or 6ft two RGB Vivids, with enough power for just about any tank and a built in controller(no need for the commander).
> 
> I'm done in this thread, not sure what your motivation is but I have no interest in arguing with you, you seem so invested in your opinion I'll let you take it from here.


so you can possibly answer a semi-nagging question:
Vivids advertised as RGBW but the Whites look to be just RGB combo diodes.. 
No "white" as most would understand it..

Any idea if they measured CRI on this? not real important, just curious..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

RGB VIVID series LED light - RGB VIVID LED light system - Shanghai Ogino Biotechnology Co.,Ltd

I see no mention of white? I don't think I've ever seen "official" cri for any chihiros light just maybe one of your spectra things...

apparently doesn't allow linking to chihiros.cn images.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> RGB VIVID series LED light - RGB VIVID LED light system - Shanghai Ogino Biotechnology Co.,Ltd
> 
> I see no mention of white? I don't think I've ever seen "official" cri for any chihiros light just maybe one of your spectra things...
> 
> apparently doesn't allow linking to chihiros.cn images.



opens when you "quote" btw.. 

and yea I've "SPECTRA'd a few RGB.


Chihiros Vivid 10000k, 76 CRI , magenta tone R9(sat red) 68

UNSTitan 10000k 88CRI aqua tone R9 (sat red) 42


compared to NuniQ (Korean) RGBW Led:
9350K (listed 7000-9000K), 80CRI, slight blue tone, R9 69


difference is a more balanced CRI across the test swatches and low color toning but high-ish red

grassycore (japanese)
5990K, 96CRI, very slight pink tone, R9 87
not really fair.. 

http://www.aquariumlightings.com/uploads/products/grassycore/Grassycore-6-1.png

"My" spectrum I found and "analyzed" doesn't really look like this .. need to check on that..
http://www.aquariumlightings.com/uploads/products/grassycore/Grassycore-2-2.png


Sooo just did the grassycore "wing"..
6580K, 92CRI, slight green tone R9 87


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I kind of want to try their cetus 2 puck...
http://www.aquariumlightings.com/uploads/products/cetus2/Cetus2_2-2.png
but from their listed leds I don't understand where that red spike is from...
and I can only find the cetus 2 reef version which is 219.99 or 209$ can't find anywhere to buy a grassycore or their wing bar led or the fw cetus 2


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Think you get the Grassy Core direct from them.



> Eight colors of LED inside the Cetus 2 include cyan, blue, royal blue, purple and UV, plus a little white, warm white and red to balance out the spectrum.


Guess that's the sw version though..
Hmmm...

Anyways checked their chart "as is"..


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData cetus2.txt [120°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


Lumen number is made up btw..
R9 (sat red) is 98
slight green tint..
https://www.color-hex.com/color/ddfff3
Even sat blue is high..97, which is fairly unusual..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Hrm well I would probably use the cetus 2 freshwater over an ai prime or radion but their "distributor" page is basically blank and I have the impression that they come to tradeshows looking for distributors more than they're looking to do individual sales but I guess I'll shoot them a question anyhow. I'm not really trying to start a light reselling business


----------

